# Hi from Finland!



## Nipletius (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello, my name is Niklas And i´m 14 years old. I live in Jarvela, it´s little village, near Lahti.

I like all animals, especially frogs and insects.

I have few frogs, phasmids, mantids etc.

Sorry for my bad english  

Niklas


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome Nipletius, what kind of mantis do you have?


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome!



> .Sorry for my bad english


Your English is fine. I can understand you perfectly.


----------



## Nipletius (Sep 13, 2007)

i have sphodromantis sp., hymenopus coronatus and phyllocrania paradoxa.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi, what language do you speak in Finland?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome! Actually, I think your English is excellent.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome, Niklas!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2007)

> Welcome! Actually, I think your English is excellent.


Yeah, you speak english real well! :shock:


----------



## Nipletius (Sep 15, 2007)

I speak finnish. Like: Minun nimeni on Niklas=my name is Niklas


----------



## Ian (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Nipletius (Sep 28, 2007)

Few photos:

p. paradoxa







sphodromantis sp.






sphodromantis sp.






sphodromantis sp.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2007)

great pics, especially the second one, looks like he got caught in the cookie jar!


----------

